# Please keep Rosalie in your thoughts!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tonight, while putting the Cockatiels to bed, I noticed one of my Cockatiels, Rosalie, was screaming, upon looking closer, she has absolutely NO flight feathers on one of her wings. I have no clue how she lost them, trying to work it out, but she keeps screaming and I think she could be in pain. I have her in a smaller cage with one of my young/baby Cockatiels at the moment.

I just checked her (same) wing. She has what it looks like 3 broken blood feathers and one of them is clotting. I didn't get to hold her for long enough because she was stressing and one of the blood feathers started bleeding. 

She is going to the Avian Vet tomorrow morning.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

oh no im so sorry... I hope she is ok


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

omg I hope she gets better, poor baby!


----------



## Martha (Feb 14, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts her way.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you take a pix of the wing that lost the feathers? Is she holding the position of the wing normally? If you feel the entire wing from the shoulder to the tip of the wing does it feel and look normal?...such as no broken bones etc?

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

Poor Rosalie.
We are thinking of you and wishing you the best of luck at the vets xx


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Keeping Rosalie and you in our thoughts...that has to be scary Mom! Good thing you caught it though!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Susanne, I have a photo I will upload that I took before she went to the Avian Vets, she is holding the wing perfectly normal though. 

I have just got back from the Avian Vets, and my favorite Avian Vet is back from holidays! (there is 2 Avian Vets there) So I got to see her, she is the most lovely Avian Vet. Rosalie started stressing out a lot on the way there, she was breathing heavy, pacing, and she was so quiet.. as soon as we got to the Avian Vets, she wouldn’t stop screaming, lol! I think she knew where she was, and where she didn’t want to be. 

Anyway..

She looked at both of Rosalie’s wings, the wing that is missing the flight feathers does have 3 broken blood feathers, but there is NO broken bones.  She is keeping Rosalie in for the day, at about 1pm she will put Rosalie under anesthetic and remove the 3 blood feathers. She is putting her under anesthetic because she said it is a lot more painful if she were to stay awake and she pulled them out one by one, plus, they need to control the bleeding which they can do after the 3 blood feathers are removed and while she is under anesthetic so it makes it a lot easier. She also said the new replacement flight feathers should come in fine, and she shouldn’t have any problems once these 3 blood feathers are removed.

I am going to be going and picking Rosalie up tonight, at about 6pm, maybe a bit later if everything goes well. I have to ring the Avian Vet between 4pm-4:30pm this afternoon to find out how everything went.

It is now 2pm here, so they might be finished, but have to wait until when they said to ring. It is absolutely nerve wracking, especially when they say “I am going to be putting her under anesthetic”. I will keep you updated.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

Fingers are crossed that everything goes well with her! She will be in my thoughts, and be sure to give her some scritches from me when you're able to! Poor little baby, I hope she recovers soon and isn't in pain for too long.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How did everything go?


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank God the bone's didn't break. I hope she's ok please let us know when you get the chance.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Poor Rosalie! I wonder what on earth happened to her! She must have had a tumble or tussle or something. Thank goodness she is ok and you got her to the vet. She is going to be so tender for awhile  I hope she recovers ok physically and mentally.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Susanne, here are the photos of Rosalie I took before she went to the Avian Vet. 

I couldn’t get a good photo of her wing out, this is the best I could do









You can see here she is holding it up normal









Again, holding it up normal










Everything is great, couldn’t be better.  For a Cockatiel that has just had surgery on her wing to have 3 blood feathers removed, she is doing fantastic.

My mum rang the Avian Vet at 4pm, the Avian Vet said everything went really well, she is awake, and doing extremely good, and that she could be picked up. So, off we went to go and pick her up! When we got to the Avian Vets, the lady at the reception went and got Rosalie, I couldn’t believe it when I seen her, she was so alert, happy, and active.. back to her old self! The Avian Vet also gave her a soft cloth to sit on and a dish full of seed, lol! (in other words, she was spoiled while there) She is the best Avian Vet ever, I swear. 

Rosalie is on antibiotics (I forgot to ask why though?) for the next week, so she is in a separate cage and I will keep an eye on her. Not long after being home, she was preening the wing she just had surgery on too, didn’t scream or anything, so she is obviously 100% better without them 3 nasty blood feathers. 

Anyhow, here is a photo I took of Rosalie when we got home, my baby girl looks and feels so much better.  I can’t wait until her flight feathers come back through again..










Thanks again everyone for your thoughts and such, it is much appreciated!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats great news what a lovely girl she is, very brave too


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Is she on a painkiller now?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

She looks great  She must've gotten her wing caught between the cage bars.

The anitbiotics are for precaution/protection against an infection starting since she had open blood feathers and had them removed. Keep an eye on the thickness of wing in the area above where your fingers are in the first pix. What you do not want to see is a thickening and yellowing of the skin, and a weeping of clear fluid (plasma) If so it is really a *rare *occurance (xanthomas), but need immediate vet assistence and ususally results in an amputation above the affected area.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What a good girl...I bet that wing feels tons better without those nasty feathers in there! I'm so glad everything went ok!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

You are a brave girl Rosalie. 
Get well soon xxx


----------



## Caroline (Jan 15, 2011)

oh no, how is she ??


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone. And thanks Susanne for letting me know about that, I will definitely keep an eye on her wing and glad to know what the antibiotics are for now, too. 

A question, would it be okay if I checked her wing where she had the surgery? I am really worried about hurting her in case it is tender. I haven't checked her wing since she has been home although she has been preening that same wing. Too risky, or would it be okay to quickly check it? 

She is still doing great though.  I got her out yesterday and she stayed out of the cage for the day, she didn't fly or anything, she wandered around on the floor, sat on top of the cage and she was going in and out of the cage for a snack and a drink all day. So, I am really happy.. and seems she is too. Right now she is destroying branches in the cage, I am about to go let her out and the babies for the day.


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

So glad to hear that she's doing well after her whole ordeal. She's such a beautiful bird!


----------

